# Atlantic City Bachelor Party looking for some tail...Fish Tail



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Im heading to AC this weekend for a bachelor party. I know the groom and a few others like to fish and was thinking aboutgetting a reservation on a head boat or something. Can anyone recomend anyone good? Would like to catch some fish but the cooler would be reserved for the beer rather than keepers since we wil be stayn at a hotel. Also price would be a consideration.

Thanks for any help you all could give!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Check out the TunaWahoo


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

Do people fish from the shore at absecon inlet?


----------

